# Duck Hunt Video From Sunday



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Enjoy - sorry about the bad language....forgot to edit it out. :thumb:


----------



## 123kidd (Aug 8, 2007)

Cool vid! You found em.

Was that a goose chair...


----------



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

Nice work. If it were me I would have hit the camera at least once with a duck.


----------



## labman63 (Aug 17, 2009)

Awesome! Can't wait to get there.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

After watching that video, I know I won't ever be using a goose chair. That guy was always the last guy to shoot, if he shot at all!!

Nice video!


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Looks like a fun hunt Chris and I agree NO goose chair for me, looks like a pain in the ars, video would be much more enjoyable to watch if there was some good dog work involved, without dog work you might as well be filming trap legue for me......


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Awesome as usual, Chris.


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

Chris the last few shots where you useing them new sunglasses that we talked about ? very good footage looked like fun


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

great footage and sweet hunt. the language is part of every hunt... :beer:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Looks like fun! :beer:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Never can get enough of watching ducks decoy. Was that ND or Canada?


----------

